# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - Great afternoon smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually smoke fuller strength cigars, but I chose this as a lunchtime smoke for something a little milder--my first AF Hemingway. I was really im...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - Great afternoon smoke


----------

